
Ask HN: Any good stock trading API's for international traders? - amadk
I live in Dubai and it seems that most good stock trading API&#x27;s are in the US, but they require a social security number which I don&#x27;t have, so are there any good alternatives that are accessible to international traders?<p>I want to be able to purchase stocks, not just list&#x2F;view them.
======
elamje
Interactive Brokers is the best solution I know of. Java/C++/C#/Python API's

------
marketgod
Check out Interactive Brokers

